# Info Please Rainbow Cycle Works Motorbike



## Balloontyre (Jan 8, 2012)

Got this bike as part of a package deal today, not really my cup of tea, allthough I see how nice the frameset would clean up.  Killer 28" Gillette Ambassador tires holding air.
Looks like a New Departure Model A rear, original finish is Deep Red, she's crusty and would take alot of cleaning, chrome is poor except for hubs and crankset.
I'm not sure if it's worth the trouble, or just parting it out, any help would be great.

Thanks Everyone

Badged as: Rainbow, Rainbow Cycle Works Chicago, USA

Badge Photo Added to help ID Bike


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 8, 2012)

I'd be interested....


----------



## jpromo (Jan 8, 2012)

I'd keep 'er all together. It looks really solid and, like you said, would probably clean up nice as it looks like all the paint is there. Definitely worth the time one would put into it. Where are you located?


----------



## ejlwheels (Jan 8, 2012)

I wanna say that's a teens/20s Schwinn.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 8, 2012)

jpromo said:


> I'd keep 'er all together. It looks really solid and, like you said, would probably clean up nice as it looks like all the paint is there. Definitely worth the time one would put into it. Where are you located?




Ya its solid, the seat and pedals look very good also. This bike came from original family ownership near Chitown.
What was Rainbow Cycle Works?  Retailer/Maker?
Im in N/W Wisco


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 8, 2012)

ejlwheels said:


> I wanna say that's a teens/20s Schwinn.




How can I verify the manufacturer?
Thanks


----------



## bricycle (Jan 9, 2012)

I wanna say the fork looks like a Schwinn, and the frame is a Davis..... patina seems to match tho. 
Come on you pros, help this fella....


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'd go with Schwinn as well. The center bar looks attached like Davis but the fork and rear seat stays look Schwinn.


----------



## fordsnake (Jan 9, 2012)

The frame, and fork looks Schwinn? That chainring design was also on several early Schwinn's and on several retailers' bikes Schwinn rebadged.

But the name Bicycle Wrks throws me...doesn't sound like a retailer more like a manufacturer?http://www.flickr.com/photos/jharvey/4972181479/


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 9, 2012)

*Better angle pic of the buisness end*

Maybe this angle on the frame will help some, Thank You all so far for the input. 
The "Rainbow Cycle Works" is still part of the mystery. Retailer or Manufacturer???


----------



## bricycle (Jan 9, 2012)

Actually, the frame looks alot like one I have which turned out to be a Hawthorne...made by whom? who knows.


----------



## OldRider (Jan 9, 2012)

I can't tell for sure but it looks like the rear stays are bolted to the down tube instead of the normal  weld. I thought my Canadian CCM bikes were the only ones that had that feature but I might just have learned something here.


----------



## ejlwheels (Jan 9, 2012)

The rear stays don't look bolted to me.  It looks like a pinch frame. 

Here are some 1917 Schwinn Excelsior catalog pics:




In addition to Davis, Schwinn also used fish mouth joints at that time.  It says so in the middle of the left side of this page



and the next page shows it



and page 11 shows a different model with your sprocket




I have what I believe is a Schwinn from around 1920 which also has fish mouth joints and has the serial number below


----------



## sloar (Jan 9, 2012)

pm sent about your bike


----------



## Ventuna (Feb 19, 2013)

*Rainbow*



Balloontyre said:


> Got this bike as part of a package deal today, not really my cup of tea, allthough I see how nice the frameset would clean up.  Killer 28" Gillette Ambassador tires holding air.
> Looks like a New Departure Model A rear, original finish is Deep Red, she's crusty and would take alot of cleaning, chrome is poor except for hubs and crankset.
> I'm not sure if it's worth the trouble, or just parting it out, any help would be great.
> 
> ...




I picked up one a few years ago from an old farmer in Indiana who said it was his grandfathers bike. He said his grandfather referred to it as his Schwinn Rainbow. Saw the earlier post where the guy thought Schwinn and it rang a bell. Could be a find.


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Ventura, the bike was concluded to be a Schwinn after all, and long gone now.


----------

